# Bootanimation.zip distribution question



## Dbagjones (Jun 6, 2011)

So I created a boot animation with sound. Works great on my phone but herein lies the problem. To get the sound to play, I had to modify the default.xml file under system.
I'd like to share it with everyone but how do I package it up (to flash in recovery) so that the sound works for others? Any help is appreciated!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## cuddabrown (Nov 28, 2011)

Think u can just upload the 2 seperate files to put one in each media folder


----------

